# Tethering on a Fascinate ROM



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

Is it working on any of the ICS ROMs? The THS build says native tethering doesn't work and I am assuming that all the other one's use that as a base to some degree. I am on THS 6.0 right now and wireless tether doesn't work. I would like to be able to tether my touchpad for data on the go.


----------



## CubFan (Jan 31, 2012)

silentmage said:


> Is it working on any of the ICS ROMs? The THS build says native tethering doesn't work and I am assuming that all the other one's use that as a base to some degree. I am on THS 6.0 right now and wireless tether doesn't work. I would like to be able to tether my touchpad for data on the go.


I've tried both the AOKP builds, and native tethering doesn't work but the wireless tether app does on both M3 and Build 22, although you have to play with the settings. On 6.0 the native tether seemed to work great, but didn't try it on 6.1 as I was only on that build for a few hours because of other problems. Not sure if the Kernel effects it but I flashed Glitch on all of them.


----------



## Xain713 (Aug 10, 2011)

I haven't been able to get tethering to work, I did only once and the settings never worked again now it just reboots my phone 
Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Sendan (Aug 2, 2011)

Native tethering works, you just have to open the NAT first.

You just need to enter these commands in a terminal shell:


```
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE<br />
iptables -A FORWARD -i ppp0 -o wl0.1 -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT<br />
iptables -A FORWARD -i wl0.1 -o ppp0 -j ACCEPT<br />
iptables -A FORWARD -i ppp0 -o usb0 -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT<br />
iptables -A FORWARD -i usb0 -o ppp0 -j ACCEPT
```
Since it doesn't stick after a reboot I set this up in tasker so it executes in a shell on boot. Here is the tasker profile so you can import it.

Credit goes to http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1187952 for the initial find and livinsac for the usb portion.


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

or get android wifi tether from google code, set device profile to galaxy nexus (GSM) and setup method to netd(master) and it'll work fine.

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks a ton. I couldn't find it. It was my first tie to that site though. Thanks

Powered by recycled iPhones!


----------



## Xain713 (Aug 10, 2011)

How do you get root access in terminal ? Lol xD typed su and nothing

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Sendan (Aug 2, 2011)

Xain713 said:


> How do you get root access in terminal ? Lol xD typed su and nothing
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


In terminal emulator? su should do it.


----------



## Xain713 (Aug 10, 2011)

Sendan said:


> In terminal emulator? su should do it.


 odd maybe its the wrong emulator

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Xain713 (Aug 10, 2011)

OK got root access on emulator ,also would you mind uploading your tasker profile?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Sendan (Aug 2, 2011)

Xain713 said:


> OK got root access on emulator ,also would you mind uploading your tasker profile?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


I edited my original post with the link.


----------



## Xain713 (Aug 10, 2011)

NVM i got it lol xD

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------

